# Car-Free in Mexico?



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

My husband and I are gearing up for that stage of life commonly known as “retirement,” but I prefer to think of it as our next set of adventures. Mexico is high on our list of places we’d like to explore. We’d like to live for about three months at a time in various Mexican cities that have good Spanish language schools, so that we can continue to improve our Spanish.

I read FHBOY’s posts about his car being keyed in front of a restaurant in Ajijic in retaliation for not having paid a “car watcher” enough dinero, and about a rock from a dump truck cracking his windshield. That brought to mind many of the other posts I’ve read from other car owners about having their cars stolen, having to pay a hefty fine when their foreign plated car was stolen, break-ins, stolen side mirrors, tires slashed, the wear and tear caused by driving over cobblestones and topes, difficulty finding parking spots, damage caused by other cars trying to navigate narrow streets, being hassled by car washers, windshield wiper sellers, etc., scams where someone disables their auto and then offers to “fix” it for a fee, dealing with demands for mordida, and Pemex rip-offs. 

There are obviously some precautions that can be taken to minimize the risk of some of the above examples from happening, but it seems like a lot of hassles could be avoiding by simply not having a car in Mexico. 

As an old proverb from India goes, “He who has no horse must ride upon his own feet,” and that suits me just fine because I love to walk! Some of my fondest memories are of the days my husband and I spent living in Phoenix in the 1970s. We lived a couple of blocks from his office, so he rode his bicycle to work, and we were also only a few blocks from a supermarket, a book store, drug store, health food store, etc. We used our cars to drive up into the mountains, but mostly we walked or rode our bicycles. It was fun!

I’d love it if anyone could suggest some reasonably safe, culture-rich cities in Mexico with good language schools where we could live in a walkable area that also has good public transportation. It would be so nice to be able to walk to a mercado, tiendas, restaurants, parks, etc.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Marishka said:


> I’d love it if anyone could suggest some reasonably safe, culture-rich cities in Mexico with good language schools where we could live in a walkable area that also has good public transportation. It would be so nice to be able to walk to a mercado, tiendas, restaurants, parks, etc.


Check out my centrally-located, safe neighborhood in Mexico City! I've lived here for over five years without a car. There's ample and inexpensive public transportation in my area, and those few times I need a taxi, the fares are quite reasonable.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Definitely NOT in Baja esp. Baja Norte unless you are in Tijuana and TJ is not made for walking.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Really two parts to your post.

1st the list of car "issues" can happen anywhere and especially in the US. We find no issue with having a car in Mexico, like the ability to not go into bus routes and in fact find a lot of very helpful people. BTW, don't think that I would have a car in D.F. any more than I would in Bangkok, Tokyo or Rome.

The 2nd part is can you find really interesting places where you don't need a car and have very good local as well as intercity public transportation. That answer is yes. Two places that I spend time in, San Miguel and Queretaro, would be good options.


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

Got rid of my car here in Vallarta, I walk and use our extensive Public Transport, much cheap than owning a car and far less hassle.


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

I own a truck and would be lost without it. If all I did was hang around town then I wouldn't need it but I like getting out into the country where it can be difficult going without a car. I also like taking my Indigenous friends with me. I could do none of this without my truck. If I can travel by bus or colectivo then I will use it butit just doesn't always work when I want it to work.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

conklinwh said:


> Really two parts to your post.
> 
> 1st the list of car "issues" can happen anywhere and especially in the US. We find no issue with having a car in Mexico, like the ability to not go into bus routes and in fact find a lot of very helpful people. BTW, don't think that I would have a car in D.F. any more than I would in Bangkok, Tokyo or Rome.
> 
> The 2nd part is can you find really interesting places where you don't need a car and have very good local as well as intercity public transportation. That answer is yes. Two places that I spend time in, San Miguel and Queretaro, would be good options.


I agree!
Those things happen everywhere in this planet
EVERYWHERE 
It's very comfortable to have a car, and if people do not want to use it or own it, good for them!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

It's very much a personal preference with your location playing a big factor. I spent a lot of time in Mexico without a car before I moved here full time. It was just fine and very low stress although traveling could sometimes take a while due to waiting for buses or finding an available cab.

For the last 4 years I have had a car here. It is a plus in many ways but adds to stress due to the fact that drivers in Mexico heed essentially no laws or regulations and it took me awhile to come to grips with that. "If it is paved, you can drive there in any direction and at any speed" (assuming you pay attention to the topes) seems the be the general concept. 

I am currently in DF and just returned from dropping my wife off somewhere. My nerves are still jangling. If I lived in DF, I would avoid having a car if I could.

So, can you live in Mexico without a car? Yes, absolutely in most areas. Do you want to? It depends on where you live and your lifestyle preferences.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

circle110 said:


> It's very much a personal preference with your location playing a big factor. I spent a lot of time in Mexico without a car before I moved here full time. It was just fine and very low stress although traveling could sometimes take a while due to waiting for buses or finding an available cab.
> 
> For the last 4 years I have had a car here. It is a plus in many ways but adds to stress due to the fact that drivers in Mexico heed essentially no laws or regulations and it took me awhile to come to grips with that. "If it is paved, you can drive there in any direction and at any speed" (assuming you pay attention to the topes) seems the be the general concept.
> 
> ...


I wonder what is the difference of discussing about car or no car in Mexico or any other part of the globe?
I agree, it is a personal preference and it depends on needs as well


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

GARYJ65 said:


> I wonder what is the difference of discussing about car or no car in Mexico or any other part of the globe?
> I agree, it is a personal preference and it depends on needs as well


To me the difference is that there are a lot more places in Mexico where you can live easily without a car as compared with the US where, outside of a few urban areas with excellent public transportation, you pretty much need a car to get around. 
Since the OP appears to be from the US, I was aiming my response toward someone with that kind of background.

I agree that the basic question is the same almost everywhere in the world. It's just that the US is unusually car-dependent due to the suburban layout design driven by Detroit and Big Oil after WWII. It made those guys very rich while making the country addicted to cars.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

While we could, in theory, live without a car in our rural location, our lifestyle would be severely restricted. We have "stop on demand" combi van service all day passing on the road below our house, but service is irregular and intermittent. Going out always seems easier than coming back, maybe because coming back we are tired and carrying full shopping bags. Service stops at about 6:30 p.m. 

Without a car, we couldn't make those "necessary" trips to Costco and other major stores in Morelia. Although we can connect with bus service to both Morelia and further points, it's a bit round about and less convenient than in our own car. Taxi fares mount up quickly. 

(Moving into Pátzcuaro city is not a desirable option for us.)


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Check out my centrally-located, safe neighborhood in Mexico City! I've lived here for over five years without a car. There's ample and inexpensive public transportation in my area, and those few times I need a taxi, the fares are quite reasonable.


Please tell me more, Isla! What is this wonderful neighborhood? I read an article in the _Dallas Morning News_ a couple of years ago about a leafy neighborhood in Mexico City with a rather artsy, bohemian atmosphere, but I can’t recall the name of it. It sounded like the kind of place I would love. I wonder if that’s where you live.

I went to Mexico City years ago and had a great time. I was only there for a week, which wasn’t nearly long enough. How long ago was it? Well, I visited the Basílica de Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe during that trip and it was the _old_ basilica! That was back in 1970. So I am definitely overdue for another trip there. 

Would it be difficult for us to locate a short-term rental there?


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

mes1952 said:


> Definitely NOT in Baja esp. Baja Norte unless you are in Tijuana and TJ is not made for walking.


I was afraid of that. My husband and I spent a month in San Diego (actually, mostly in Lemon Grove) during the Texas Heat Wave of 1980. The weather in the San Diego area was so wonderful, and I understand northern Baja is about the same, climate-wise. So I had wondered about the feasibility of Ensenada, but it sounds like I’ll have to cross it off my list. At least for now. Never say never.


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

conklinwh said:


> Really two parts to your post.
> 
> 1st the list of car "issues" can happen anywhere and especially in the US. We find no issue with having a car in Mexico, like the ability to not go into bus routes and in fact find a lot of very helpful people. BTW, don't think that I would have a car in D.F. any more than I would in Bangkok, Tokyo or Rome.


I didn't mean to imply that people have those kind of problems only in Mexico. I apologize if it came across that way. It's just that I've seen all of those complaints on various forums, especially on the Lake Chapala forums--seems to happen a lot there. Those posts got me to thinking about our own situation and how we just might be able to avoid those problems, as well as the expenses associated with car ownership, by not bringing a car to Mexico. I don't even have the option of being car-free where I live now, so the idea is intriguing and appealing to me.



conklinwh said:


> The 2nd part is can you find really interesting places where you don't need a car and have very good local as well as intercity public transportation. That answer is yes. Two places that I spend time in, San Miguel and Queretaro, would be good options.


We are definitely going to spend time in San Miguel de Allende. In fact, I thought it might be the perfect place to start our Mexican adventures. 

My husband used to make silver jewelry back in his college days. There are several places in SMA that teach classes in silvery jewelry making, so he’s all gung ho about getting back to his old hobby. He also wants to work on photography, and SMA has plenty of those classes, too. 

And I’m interested in seeing what the dance community there has to offer, as I used to be a dancer.

We’d both like to take weaving classes, which is something neither of us has ever done. 

The only downside is that there are so many English speakers in SMA, but I think the pluses definitely outweigh any minuses! 

Note to self: Must learn more about Querétaro.


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

JRinPV said:


> Got rid of my car here in Vallarta, I walk and use our extensive Public Transport, much cheap than owning a car and far less hassle.


That sounds so nice! What are the best neighborhoods for living a car-free lifestyle there?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Marishka said:


> I didn't mean to imply that people have those kind of problems only in Mexico. I apologize if it came across that way. It's just that I've seen all of those complaints on various forums, especially on the Lake Chapala forums--seems to happen a lot there. Those posts got me to thinking about our own situation and how we just might be able to avoid those problems, as well as the expenses associated with car ownership, by not bringing a car to Mexico. I don't even have the option of being car-free where I live now, so the idea is intriguing and appealing to me.
> 
> We are definitely going to spend time in San Miguel de Allende. In fact, I thought it might be the perfect place to start our Mexican adventures.
> 
> ...


Hello!
I live in Queretaro, whenever you are here or San Miguel, let me know and we may meet for a chat
Saludos!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Marishka said:


> Please tell me more, Isla! What is this wonderful neighborhood? I read an article in the _Dallas Morning News_ a couple of years ago about a leafy neighborhood in Mexico City with a rather artsy, bohemian atmosphere, but I can’t recall the name of it. It sounded like the kind of place I would love. I wonder if that’s where you live.
> 
> I went to Mexico City years ago and had a great time. I was only there for a week, which wasn’t nearly long enough. How long ago was it? Well, I visited the Basílica de Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe during that trip and it was the _old_ basilica! That was back in 1970. So I am definitely overdue for another trip there.
> 
> Would it be difficult for us to locate a short-term rental there?


My neighborhood is fairly leafy, but it's not an artsy, bohemian kind of place. Maybe the one you read about is Coyoacan, in the southern part of the city. Definitely a nice area, but kind of pricey in terms of housing. I live in colonia Cuauhtémoc, a few blocks in back of the US Embassy.

Wow, you were here a long time ago! The city has changed in many, many ways since, in both good and bad ways.


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

Anonimo said:


> While we could, in theory, live without a car in our rural location, our lifestyle would be severely restricted. We have "stop on demand" combi van service all day passing on the road below our house, but service is irregular and intermittent. Going out always seems easier than coming back, maybe because coming back we are tired and carrying full shopping bags. Service stops at about 6:30 p.m.
> 
> Without a car, we couldn't make those "necessary" trips to Costco and other major stores in Morelia. Although we can connect with bus service to both Morelia and further points, it's a bit round about and less convenient than in our own car. Taxi fares mount up quickly.
> 
> (Moving into Pátzcuaro city is not a desirable option for us.)


I hear you, Anonimo. That’s the kind of life my husband and I are living right now. Twelve years ago, we built a Victorian house on 21 acres in the countryside. It’s less than an hour away from Dallas, but it might as well be a million miles away from a big city. It’s woodsy and peaceful here. Our “neighbors” are deer, foxes, coyotes, bobcats, rabbits and squirrels. And it’s a bird watcher’s paradise. The only sounds I hear are nature sounds like birds singing and the sound of the wind blowing through the trees. We have truly loved living here.

On the downside, it’s quite a trek just to go buy groceries! 

We also own a four acre oceanfront coconut plantation on the Samaná peninsula of the Dominican Republic. It’s about a 15 minute drive from Santa Bárbara de Samaná, so a car is a necessity there, too.

As much as we enjoy this sort of peaceful, rural lifestyle, we don’t want to replicate it in Mexico. There we’re looking for algo diferente. 

Here’s a list of other possibilities I’ve come up with that I don’t think anyone has mentioned so far:

San Cristóbal de las Casas
Oaxaca
Morelia
Guanajuato
Taxco

If anyone thinks of another possibility, or if there is a reason why you think any of the places on this list would not be a good car-free option, please let me know.

I’ve been reading various Mexico forums for years, but I’m such a forum wallflower that this is the very first thread I ever started. Thank you all for responding to my question!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

> Please tell me more, Isla! What is this wonderful neighborhood? I read an article in the Dallas Morning News a couple of years ago about a leafy neighborhood in Mexico City with a rather artsy, bohemian atmosphere, but I can’t recall the name of it. It sounded like the kind of place I would love. I wonder if that’s where you live.


Most likely, Colonia Hipódromo Condesa or neighboring Colonia Roma Norte.
Last week, we passed briefly through parts of Colonia del Valle, while on the MetroBus, and what little we saw was quite attractive.


----------



## arturo_b (Sep 17, 2009)

All the answers that mean "the human condition is the same throughout the world" are worth taking seriously. And then there was...


mes1952 said:


> Definitely NOT in Baja esp. Baja Norte unless you are in Tijuana and TJ is not made for walking.


Baja is Mexico's last frontier. We are not metropolitan. But that does not mean you can't get around. We have interurban buses that are cheap and frequent. Intraurban transport is also better than its counterpart in southern California: not great, but cheaper, more frequent, and you don't have to find the bus-stop.

As to whether you want to walk in Tijuana, well, I've been doing it since the 1970s and, yes, lately we've had to deal with an influx of Sinaloans who think they get bonus points for crippling pedestrians as they blow through stop lights, but on the whole we have seen a groundswell to promote walking and even bicycling, which is even more dangerous.

To answer your question more effectively, you really need to use a different criterion to choose where you want to live. Walking is how everyone gets around and most of Mexico is an agglomeration of small, walkable communities called colonias.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Mexico is pretty much like Europe up to the 70´s. You can live without a car and pretty much get anywhere you want to go but we have gotten spoiled and we like the convenience of a car. Without a car you are at the mercy of the bus schedules and their whims..
If you live in the center of a city you do not need a car and you can go to the country to remote areas without a car but you have to be ready to sleep in a hovel in some remote village as sometimes the bus just doe not come back like it is supposed to. It is all a question of choice.
You can also live without a car and rent one for special trip Rental is expensive but if you only rent once in a while it is still cheaper to do this than have to worry about the car, the parking the gas etc..


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

GARYJ65 said:


> Hello!
> I live in Queretaro, whenever you are here or San Miguel, let me know and we may meet for a chat
> Saludos!


Thanks, we would love to! We still almost three years from being able to cut loose here (aka retirement--why is it that I don't like that word?), but will be down before then on some exploratory trips.


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

arturo_b said:


> To answer your question more effectively, you really need to use a different criterion to choose where you want to live. Walking is how everyone gets around and most of Mexico is an agglomeration of small, walkable communities called colonias.


What other information would be helpful for me to provide?

Climate isn’t that important, since we will only be in each city for about three months. I would think that just about every part of Mexico has at least three months of good weather.

We have no physical disabilities or health issues, so high altitudes, cobblestone streets, and hilly areas are not a problem.

The main thing is that it should be an interesting place with cultural amenities, have a good Spanish language school, and be the kind of place where a person could divorce their car and live happily ever after.


----------



## PVMikey (Apr 18, 2012)

*Having a car in Mexico*

I've had a car here in Puerto Vallarta for two years now. While there is good public transport here, having a car makes it much easier to complete major shopping trips, which is one of the main activities for which I use my car. Mexican cobblestones and topes are indeed hard on cars. If you do plan to have a car, make sure that it has enough clearance to navigate the topes (speed bumps), since they are not "engineered" per se, but are just lumps of asphalt placed on the roads to slow traffic, with no consistency of shape nor height. Also, it's true that Mexican drivers have no respect for traffic laws (at least not here in PV). There seems to be a "macho" element involved, especially with young Mexican male drivers. Anything goes, and you have to be prepared for it and drive ultra-defensively, if you are to be safe on the roads. Taxi drivers are the worst, in my opinion, closely followed by the bus drivers.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

PVMikey said:


> I've had a car here in Puerto Vallarta for two years now. While there is good public transport here, having a car makes it much easier to complete major shopping trips, which is one of the main activities for which I use my car. Mexican cobblestones and topes are indeed hard on cars. If you do plan to have a car, make sure that it has enough clearance to navigate the topes (speed bumps), since they are not "engineered" per se, but are just lumps of asphalt placed on the roads to slow traffic, with no consistency of shape nor height. Also, it's true that Mexican drivers have no respect for traffic laws (at least not here in PV). There seems to be a "macho" element involved, especially with young Mexican male drivers. Anything goes, and you have to be prepared for it and drive ultra-defensively, if you are to be safe on the roads. Taxi drivers are the worst, in my opinion, closely followed by the bus drivers.


Here also the basic rule is to butt into oncoming traffic even if they have the right of way. Challenge vehicles that are slower than you. Don´t wait for anyone. Don´t use turn signals. Cut in front of vehicles that you tailgate that might be going already 20 KMS/HR over the speed limit and taxis get within inches of your mirror when zipping around you everywhere even parked cars. 

The younger male drivers are less impatient and I have seen them in accidents. Take the stop signs and red lights and ignore them when convienant and honk at vehicles who follow the rules.

Park on curbs 3 or 4 feet away and don´t park in a spot that fits your car. Bump the car behind your´s bumpers and squeeze in so the ones leaving cannot get out etc. 

Pedestrians and bicyclist are fair game to bump into also is a game here. 

I put in all down as to the characteristic of Mexicans´ impatience. They do it walking the narrow halls of the ISSSTE hospital also, wait for no one. Alan


----------



## JamesGerard (Oct 3, 2009)

*No car*

My wife and I have lived in Mazatlan for 11 years and we've never owned a vehicles here. We live in El Centro, so buses and taxes are very accessible. Oddly enough, we're the owners of one of the few houses in the area with a cochera - a parking area - which is in the front of our house, behind a locked gate. So we could park the vehicle without fear of it being stolen. But using buses and taxes is much cheaper than owning a car and going through all the hassles with insurance, registration etc. If anything, I'd consider owning a vehicle an inconvenience. That is not the case with all of Mexico. For instance, we lived in the Lake Chapala-Ajijic area for two years before moving to Mazatlan and there one almost has to have a car. The taxi service there is terrible. Buses are fine, but only on the major routes. If one wants to go out to dinner at night and the restaurant is a long way from your house, good luck. However, the cobblestone streets are not kind to vehicles.
So it very much depends on where you are living. One could get by reasonably well in any of the colonial cities without a vehicle. Oaxaca, Morelia, Guanajuato, for instance.
All of those cities have very good immersion programs too.


----------



## Hermana (Sep 25, 2012)

*Cuernavaca*

I have lived in Cuernavaca for the past eight years. I've never had a car here and have never felt the need for one. There are many good language schools here. I studied at Cemanahuac. Just add dot com to the name and it will bring you to their website. 
There are a lot of cultural opportunities here, and you are only a 90 minute bus ride from Mexico City, where the possibilities are endless.
Good luck!


----------



## quemex (Apr 17, 2013)

For a " readonably safe, culture rich city, with language schools" Mexico City is a fine choice. I have lived here for almost two years. Its probably one of the safest cities in Mexico ! No worse off than most other world capitals...but of course you have to like living in a big city, such as I always have. I sold my car before retiring here, and use the very extensive and efficient public transportation system. Because I am over 60 years old, I have an "INAPAM" card which residents can use for many free cultural sites and museum entrances, discounted purchases, and most of all FREE use of the whole SUBWAY system. If you want to live in a " retirement reserve " and speak only English, then do not move to Mexico City. But if you want a culturally rich and vibrant city which is safer than most other cities in Mexico, where you can get atound without the cost and street fuss of a car, and you speak (or will learn) Spanish, then do think of Mexico City: not enough foreign retirees do !! (PS: I have lived in Mexico City, in a nice condo, in the centrally located and beautiful neighbourhood of La Condesa for the past two years as a Retired Immigrant or " Inmigrante Rentista ", and am quite happy of my choice ).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

quemex said:


> For a " readonably safe, culture rich city, with language schools" Mexico City is a fine choice. I have lived here for almost two years. Its probably one of the safest cities in Mexico ! No worse off than most other world capitals...but of course you have to like living in a big city, such as I always have. I sold my car before retiring here, and use the very extensive and efficient public transportation system. Because I am over 60 years old, I have an "INAPAM" card which residents can use for many free cultural sites and museum entrances, discounted purchases, and most of all FREE use of the whole SUBWAY system. If you want to live in a " retirement reserve " and speak only English, then do not move to Mexico City. But if you want a culturally rich and vibrant city which is safer than most other cities in Mexico, where you can get atound without the cost and street fuss of a car, and you speak (or will learn) Spanish, then do think of Mexico City: not enough foreign retirees do !! (PS: I have lived in Mexico City, in a nice condo, in the centrally located and beautiful neighbourhood of La Condesa for the past two years as a Retired Immigrant or " Inmigrante Rentista ", and am quite happy of my choice ).


I am a (mostly) retired person in my sixties and live sort of near you in colonia Cuauhtémoc. Let's get together sometime and share stories about our wonderful lives in this wonderful megalopolis.


----------



## fjack1415 (Nov 4, 2011)

I was in Puerto Vallarta for four years without a car and had absolutely no problem getting around as the public transportation and taxis are great. I recently bought a 4X4 for added flexibility in my life. So far no problems with car watchers, scamming etc. However, when I was in Costa Rica, this was the rule, you needed a car watcher, even in a good neighborhood four blocks from the President's house. With the new immigration law there are some new problems people are having with their US plated vehicles, so you want to be thorough checking out the new regulations.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Marishka said:


> What other information would be helpful for me to provide?
> 
> Climate isn’t that important, since we will only be in each city for about three months. I would think that just about every part of Mexico has at least three months of good weather.
> 
> ...


We aren't beach people so would never spend 3 months at any beach. If we do go to a beach it is for 4-5 days at Barra de Potosi near Zihua.

Places that we really like and would easily spend 3 months there are San Miguel, Patzcuaro, Oaxaca and San Cristobal. I do like Queretaro but too big for me for 3 months.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If I spent time checking out places in Mexico while taking Spanish month is a long time in some places but I would go to Mexico maybe longer ,Merida in the winter, Vera Cruz (during a cool time), Xalapa, San Cristobal del Las Casas i the dry season, Oaxaca, in the summer, Puebla in the warmer season, Cuernavaca, Morelia, Guadalajara Guanajuato or San Miguel, Zacatecas in the dry and warmer season), and take a week off from classes at a ime to go and visit beaches that are not too far from these cities.
We cannot take beaches more than a few days at a time as a rule so that would be a good schedule for us.


----------



## quemex (Apr 17, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I am a (mostly) retired person in my sixties and live sort of near you in colonia Cuauhtémoc. Let's get together sometime and share stories about our wonderful lives in this wonderful megalopolis.


Isla Verde, I would be pleased to meet up with you as you suggest, and any other retirees in the DF. But being new to this site, I cannot figure out how to contact you directly outside of the thread of this forum to give you my e-mail address. Can you advise. Cheers from Colonia Hipódromo Condesa.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

quemex said:


> Isla Verde, I would be pleased to meet up with you as you suggest, and any other retirees in the DF. But being new to this site, I cannot figure out how to contact you directly outside of the thread of this forum to give you my e-mail address. Can you advise. Cheers from Colonia Hipódromo Condesa.


Once you've made five posts on this thread, you can use the PM option to get in touch with me.


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

citlali said:


> If I spent time checking out places in Mexico while taking Spanish month is a long time in some places but I would go to Mexico maybe longer ,Merida in the winter, Vera Cruz (during a cool time), Xalapa, San Cristobal del Las Casas i the dry season, Oaxaca, in the summer, Puebla in the warmer season, Cuernavaca, Morelia, Guadalajara Guanajuato or San Miguel, Zacatecas in the dry and warmer season), and take a week off from classes at a ime to go and visit beaches that are not too far from these cities.
> We cannot take beaches more than a few days at a time as a rule so that would be a good schedule for us.


Thanks so much for the advice on the best time of the year to spend at each location. That's very helpful!

You recommended staying in San Cristóbal de las Casas during the dry season. We'll be there for three or four months, so I'm wondering which months have the most comfortable temperatures during the dry season?


----------



## sydgirl (Feb 13, 2013)

Marishka, I"m curious....what's your time frame for retirement? Sounds like we have similar plans.


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

sydgirl said:


> Marishka, I"m curious....what's your time frame for retirement? Sounds like we have similar plans.


We're planning to cut loose in 2016. 

We've now added Tlaquepaque to our list after reading wstut's post about it in the thread about Guadalajara colonias. We're thinking about basing ourselves there and in San Miguel during our first year.

We'll start doing some exploratory trips next year. If we like what we see, I'll attend Spanish language schools for a month in each location to kind of give those cities a test drive.

Syd, your blog is terrific! I think a lot of people on this forum would enjoy reading about your travel adventures and seeing the photos. Why don't you include a signature line in your posts with a link to your blog?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

February March April are the better months in San Cristobal in my opinion because it is drier, I do not mind cold but I mind wet.. The rains come in May usually and it stills rains in October. This year was on the dry side and warmer than usual..you just never know. Tiy can have 2 or 3 different types of weather within a day .


----------

